# Should I hunt wild game for my dogs?



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

I live in the forests of Washington State, and here one hobby of mine is bow hunting. 

For a year now, I've been considering going the 'natural' route for my family because of all the nasty ingredients used from our tooth paste to my dogs food. In the matters of raw dieting, what are the pros/cons of the lifestyle? The health risks and benefits? And would adding fruits/veggies/hunting wild game such as turkey, elk, deer, salmon, duck, pheasant, and buffalo meat be ok? 

Your honest opinions are heavily appreciated


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

If I could hunt, I would. I guess technically I can, I just don't have time and plus I am in heavily populated area. 

I had an ex-bf who hunted and one of the few things I missed was the game that landed on the dinner table (venison, pheasant, etc.). 

Personally, I think there is something to be said for families that can live off the land and hunt their own food (and not trophy hunt). My parents have their own mini-garden in the backyard and we eat lots of great stuff from it -- squash, strawberries, hot chili peppers, etc. I think it is a matter of if you have the time to hunt and nurture a garden to reap the benefits of it all.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

You can definitely feed you dog game meat. Go for it! I can't offer any help on the preparation, what people consider edible and non edible in terms of the animals organs, but good, natural meat is great for dogs. You can have fun, save money and get your dogs fed all at once! I'm hoping maybe you have some other skills you can put to use on the rest of the animal to get the most of your kill.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Absolutely. The less store-bought meat you can feed the better, IMO. Just be sure there isn't chronic wasting disease in the deer in your area. 
If we feed venison or other wild game, it gets a good freeze before feeding. I also don't feed weight bearing bones of anything weighing more than my dogs - so no deer leg bones. They are hard and can break teeth, at least if you have an aggressive chewer.

But - I would only feed herbivores, no bear, raccoon, wild boar etc. They are more likely to be carrying things that can't be killed by freezing. 

I also wouldn't feed fruits/veggies although many do...


----------

